
Can better ads stop the growth of ad blocking? - javery
http://adexchanger.com/data-driven-thinking/ad-blocking-will-keep-growing-until-we-make-ads-better-2/
======
dynomight
I think he hit the solution with the example he gave of piracy. You don't go
after the pirates or try to lock down the product. You change to business
model.

One of my favorite ad/content models is TapeOp magazine. They state when
subscribing that will get emails from advertisers to the magazine if you
subscribe. If you don't want that then don't subscribe. There's none of that
"pay if you don't want the annoying ads" nonsense. The ads are relevant to the
content of the magazine and are of interest.

I think it may be too late to 'make up with adblock users'. Adblocking will
probably be default on future browsers just as popup blocking is.

